# My little cousin



## ScOoTeR1992 (May 5, 2009)

G'day guys

Hello all, yesterday was a sad day for my family. We have all found out that my little baby cousin has a cyst on his brain. My mum saw what you all said when i posted my accident on here and she asked if you can all please offers prays with us, in hope that our little cousin can pull through this (he is only 5). All we've gathered so far is that this thing has been on his brain since birth and its only recently started affecting him, hopefully today he will be sent down to Brisbane for an operation to hopefully remove it. so thanks guys, have a good day to you all out there


----------



## Doughboy (May 5, 2009)

Prayers sent...BTW,what is his name?


----------



## vikingBerserker (May 5, 2009)

Definintly will be thinking of him!


----------



## Njaco (May 5, 2009)

My God, so young! All my prayers Scooter and if its any consolantion, at that age the human body heals VERY well so any trauma should be handled nicely. His age may be the best thing he has going for him except the love of your family. All the best!


----------



## GrauGeist (May 5, 2009)

Man Scooter, that's terrible...let you Mom know your cousin is in our thoughts and prayers!


----------



## Ferdinand Foch (May 5, 2009)

Oh crap, I'm so sorry Scooter. My prayers are with your family and your little cousin.


----------



## Vassili Zaitzev (May 5, 2009)

Damn Scooter, sorry to hear that. I wish you the best.


----------



## Thorlifter (May 5, 2009)

Another member of our extended family needs our prayers........

Done!

Let everyone know there are people all over the world praying for your little cousin.


----------



## Torch (May 5, 2009)

Sad, my thoughts are with him and his family, modern meds I'm sure will help.


----------



## Lucky13 (May 6, 2009)

Said and done mate! Let's get this wee man out of the woods chaps!


----------



## Screaming Eagle (May 6, 2009)

Damn, that sucks Scott. All the best and my prayers to your family and your little cousin.


----------



## Wildcat (May 6, 2009)

Terrible new mate. Pass on my best wishes to all your family and lets all hope for a positive outcome.


----------



## lesofprimus (May 6, 2009)

Hope that ur cousin gets through this in fine shape Scott... Modern medicine can do wonders, so keep ur spirits up man....


----------



## evangilder (May 6, 2009)

Thoughts and prayers from our home are going out to yours.


----------



## ToughOmbre (May 6, 2009)

Our prayers to your family Scooter. 

TO


----------



## ccheese (May 6, 2009)

Thoughts prayers from Va. Beach, Scooter. We're wishing for all the
best. Keep your chin up, your head held high.....

Charles


----------



## RabidAlien (May 6, 2009)

You've got my prayers, bro! Like Njaco said, God designed kids that age to be pretty darn resilient. Keep your chin up!


----------



## Catch22 (May 6, 2009)

All the best!


----------



## Bucksnort101 (May 6, 2009)

Prayers sent for your Cousin and Family.


----------



## timshatz (May 6, 2009)

Scooter, it's not good news, obviously. But it can be dealt with. Some people are genetically predisposed to cysts. I am and have had two. One was on the base of my spine. Didn't even know I had it until the thing broke. Friggin' mess but not painful and not threatening. Both were also external. 

It's good that they know it's there and, I am hoping, they can remove it (usually open it up and the body does the rest itself). 

Will keep him in my prayers.


----------



## Gnomey (May 6, 2009)

Best wishes Scooter. Hope for the best.


----------



## Erich (May 6, 2009)

keep us all posted Scoot, we will be praying for a miraculous surgery, therapy and finally normality for that little one and a long, healthy life ..........

E ~


----------



## Doughboy (May 6, 2009)

Erich said:


> keep us all posted Scoot, we will be praying for a miraculous surgery, therapy and finally normality for that little one and a long, healthy life ..........
> 
> E ~


Ditto.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (May 6, 2009)

My thoughts and prayers are for your cousin! Let your mother know that everyone here is thinking of him.


----------



## seesul (May 6, 2009)

My prayers are with him Scott...that´s terrible, I´m a papa of 6 yo boy and 15 months old daughter...
Keep my fingers crossed and keep us informed please.


----------



## ScOoTeR1992 (May 7, 2009)

thanks guys so much, mum says your all so loving and caring and she thanks each and everyone of you all out there, and doughboy his name his Caleb. We will keep you all posted on how he is going so far everything looks fine, he is in Brisbane right now, and just finished his MRI scans, we haven't gotten the results yet but we are looking forward to them, so again i will keep you all posted and thanks again guys


----------



## ScOoTeR1992 (May 7, 2009)

Hi this is scott's mum, thanks for all the prayers and thoughts but unfortunately the news is not good. through tears I am typing this as our poor little baby has 1 year to live, with all the sadness of hearts we regret to inform you all, the tumour he has is inoperable and it has tangled itself in the spinal column and the nerves.

thank you all so much for the prayers and wishes.
Scott and his family


----------



## Lucky13 (May 7, 2009)




----------



## Graeme (May 7, 2009)

ScOoTeR1992 said:


> tumour he has is inoperable and it has tangled itself in the spinal column and the nerves.



Very saddened to hear that. You think you've had a bad day until you read this sort of thing. 
Maybe clutching at straws, but seek a second opinion? Believe it or not I have a 10 year old niece having spinal surgery in Perth later this year. Her father tells me that they canvassed many opinions from around Australia and the conclusion was that the "best" practise in Perth.

Again, my heartfelt sympathy to you all.


----------



## Doughboy (May 7, 2009)

We are believing for a miracle...We have had four people in our family that have had miracles...and we are believing God for another miracle for this child.


----------



## Thorlifter (May 7, 2009)

I am so saddened to hear this news, but there is always hope. Words kind of escape me right now as I know there isn't too much that can offer comfort with the news you recieved. 

I will continue to keep him in my prayers, as I will your family.


----------



## timshatz (May 7, 2009)

Scooter, very, very sad news. My heart goes out to you and your family.


----------



## Wayne Little (May 7, 2009)

ScOoTeR1992 said:


> Hi this is scott's mum, thanks for all the prayers and thoughts but unfortunately the news is not good. through tears I am typing this as our poor little baby has 1 year to live, with all the sadness of hearts we regret to inform you all, the tumour he has is inoperable and it has tangled itself in the spinal column and the nerves.
> 
> thank you all so much for the prayers and wishes.
> Scott and his family



IT'S NOT FRIGGIN' FAIR!!!!!....real sorry to hear this sad news  

Take care Caleb, Scott, Scott's Mum and family.....


----------



## rochie (May 7, 2009)

very sorry to hear such sad news Scooter your family are in my thoughts mate


----------



## imalko (May 7, 2009)

Very sad news indeed... I have three year old nephew and I just can't imagine...
My thoughts and prayers are with you. There is always hope.


----------



## Vassili Zaitzev (May 7, 2009)

ScOoTeR1992 said:


> Hi this is scott's mum, thanks for all the prayers and thoughts but unfortunately the news is not good. through tears I am typing this as our poor little baby has 1 year to live, with all the sadness of hearts we regret to inform you all, the tumour he has is inoperable and it has tangled itself in the spinal column and the nerves.
> 
> thank you all so much for the prayers and wishes.
> Scott and his family



 Damn, I'm really sorry to hear this Scott. I'll keep you and your family in my thoughts. Stay strong, there's always hope.


----------



## Maximowitz (May 7, 2009)

My thoughts are with you in this difficult time. Bless you all.


----------



## Gnomey (May 7, 2009)

Damn, that is awful. Best of luck for the coming months, terrible situation to be in.


----------



## FLYBOYJ (May 7, 2009)

I have 2 young daughters so I appreciate the hurt and pain you and your family must feel. Our prayers are with you.


----------



## Njaco (May 7, 2009)

My prayers are with you for the strength you will need. Theres always hope!


----------



## RabidAlien (May 7, 2009)

I'll continue praying!


----------



## Lucky13 (May 7, 2009)

Having lost 6 close friends trough life, some in a very short time, I can't even imagine the pain that you feel right now. Don't give up, there's always hope, miracles do happen.
No matter where you are, what time of the day OR night it is, if it's sun or rain, you're on the minds and in the prayers of many people from all over the world. People, that has become family to you and have at the same time, made you and yours part their family, people that's thinking of you, wishing for you, hoping for you and praying for you.
And as far as I know, family do not give up on each other...I am not giving up on you! This will go well!

Give Caleb a great big long hug from me and everybody else here!


----------



## ToughOmbre (May 7, 2009)

Your family is in our thoughts and prayers.

TO


----------



## Catch22 (May 7, 2009)

Not the news anyone wanted to hear! I'm very sorry!


----------



## vikingBerserker (May 7, 2009)

Scooter and mum, That just absolutly blows!! 

Any particular kind of toys he likes? If airplanes I'm sure we could scronge up a few!!


----------



## 109ROAMING (May 8, 2009)

Sorry to hear this 


Like others -I've got a 1 and 4 year old sister although I can't understand what your going thorugh -Really feel for you and the family Scott ,Hang in there


----------



## ScOoTeR1992 (May 8, 2009)

vikingBerserker said:


> Scooter and mum, That just absolutly blows!!
> 
> Any particular kind of toys he likes? If airplanes I'm sure we could scronge up a few!!



I just found out from my uncle, caleb's father, that he loves airplanes, so i have a few that i will proudly give to him


----------



## evangilder (May 8, 2009)

Never give up hope. While the prognosis isn't good, stay positive. 

My sister had cancer about 15 years ago. It was very rare and she was one of three cases worldwide. When the other two died, she got real scared, REAL scared. She went to City of Hope for an experimental treatment. She had a tumor at the base of her brain that was the size of a quarter, her cancer made tumors that secreted fluids that created more. She got lased and radiated beyond belief. When the tumor showed up at the base of her brain, I was scared for her too, but kept a positive front for her.

The treatment was similar to dialysis and it worked. After a few weeks, the tumor was gone and she is thankfully still with us today. Sometimes when things seem at their darkest, don't give up, ever. Don't rely on just one doctor and believe in the power of the human spirit.

I know a 30 year old girl whose parents were told she wouldn't survive the weekend when she was born with Spina Bifida. Today, even though she is in a wheelchair, she is learning to fly.
Chair Video by Jennifer - MySpace Video

Never underestimate the power of the human spirit and never EVER give up.


----------



## Thorlifter (May 8, 2009)

Encouraging words, Eric. Thanks for sharing your story. As Wayne said, it's just not fair. So many cruddy people all over the world continue to do bad things and nothing happens to them, and here we have a little boy who hasn't done anything to anyone battling this.


----------



## ScOoTeR1992 (Sep 1, 2009)

G'day all

Sunday was a very saddening day for us all here, as little Caleb quietly passed away in the morning. As you all could probably realize that this is a very hard time for us all especially for my aunty and uncle. So if you have any messages for them I will proudly pass them on seeming you all are so kind anyway I'll rap this up before i start crying again take care everyone. The below photo is one of the last times I ever saw our little soldier.

P.S If the photo is too big could one of the admins if possible adjust it pretty please

Scott Olufson


----------



## German Ace (Sep 1, 2009)

Thats so awful.

Best wishes with all my German Heart.


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Sep 1, 2009)

Just found the thread Scooter. My heart goes out to your family. You all are in my prayers.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Sep 1, 2009)

Dam, I could not even begin to imagine.

You guys will certainly be in my prayers tonight - my deepest sympathy.


----------



## Vassili Zaitzev (Sep 1, 2009)

I'm deeply sorry of your loss Scooter. You and your family will be in my thoughts and prayers tonight.


----------



## ToughOmbre (Sep 1, 2009)

Very sorry for your family's loss. You are in our prayers.

TO


----------



## RabidAlien (Sep 1, 2009)

No words can ever really express my sympathy for you and your family, Scooter. Y'all are in my prayers, though.


----------



## GrauGeist (Sep 1, 2009)

Sad to hear of your loss. My thoughts and prayers go out to you and your family.


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Sep 1, 2009)

My prayers are with you and your family scooter.


----------



## Clay_Allison (Sep 1, 2009)

I'm sure he went out fighting. I'm sorry for your loss.


----------



## Heinz (Sep 1, 2009)

My deepest sympathies to you and your family.


----------



## gumbyk (Sep 1, 2009)

Sorry to hear that Scooter,
my deepest sympathies go out to you and all your family.


----------



## evangilder (Sep 1, 2009)

Words fail at time like these, Scott. Our deepest sympathies go out to you and your family. Our thoughts and prayers are with you.


----------



## Lucky13 (Sep 2, 2009)

Words fail me, my friend... My deepest, most sincere and heartfelt sympathies from me to you and your family.


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 2, 2009)

My deepest condolences to you and your family Scott.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Sep 2, 2009)

I am so sorry to hear this my friend. My prayers and thoughts are with you and your family in this terrible time.


----------



## beaupower32 (Sep 2, 2009)

My thoughts and prayers goes out to you and your family. Just realize he is up there flying with the great aces now, and he probably has a big smile on his face too.


----------



## seesul (Sep 2, 2009)

Scott...sorry, I got no words.
While I was enjoying the commemoration with my US and British friends, one innocent little boy on the other side of the globe passed away the same day...and even..., my 6 years old son went to the school for a first time yesterday...

Really, I can´t imagine the sadness of your uncle and aunt.
This thread broke my heart today.........

My deepest symphathies to all your family my friend.


----------



## imalko (Sep 2, 2009)

Truly there is no words which could help you to overcome this horrible loss, but try to find some comfort in the fact that your family is in the thoughts and prayers of good people all around the world.

My deepest sympathies to your family.


----------



## Graeme (Sep 2, 2009)

ScOoTeR1992 said:


> The below photo is one of the last times I ever saw our little soldier.



A beautiful photo. A terrible loss. Life can be so unfair.


----------



## Wayne Little (Sep 2, 2009)

damn!....sorry to hear your sad news Scott, my deepest sympathies to you and your family, man....


----------



## B-17engineer (Sep 2, 2009)

Tell him to get well


----------



## diddyriddick (Sep 2, 2009)

While this may be little consolation, but he is in a better place. Your family is in my thoughts.


----------



## Torch (Sep 2, 2009)

Ahhh jeez, so sorry to hear the news, terrible.........My heart goes out to all your family.


----------



## Doughboy (Sep 2, 2009)

Very sorry to hear that. I have also lost a Grandmother and a Grandfather this year. My prayers and thoughts are with you in this hard time.


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Sep 2, 2009)

Truly sad news. My prayers and sympathies are sent to you and your family. Treasure the time you had to spend with your cousin. You will find it hard to beleive at this point in time, but time truly does heal. Years from now you will fondly remember the time you spent with your nephew.
Take care.


----------



## Wildcat (Sep 2, 2009)

Tterrible news Scott. Condolences to you and your family mate, hang tough and try and keep your chin up.


----------



## ScOoTeR1992 (Sep 3, 2009)

thanks for your wonderful words guys, my mum was crying last night when she was reading the outpouring of sorrow you's all showed in this thread, I never knew the world to be full of such wonderful people to that I thank you all


----------



## Catch22 (Sep 3, 2009)

Jesus, sorry to hear that! Send my condolences.


----------



## Ferdinand Foch (Sep 3, 2009)

I'm sorry Scott. I'm so sorry.  My condolences to you and you family. I'm not sure what I can say, just to hang in there.


----------

